# in der Erwartung diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können



## Dupon

From Star-Verehrung - Auf dem Bowie-Walk in Berlin

"Auch in der deutschen Variante. Publikum ist natürlich begeistert und nach dem Song, als der zu Ende geht, grüßt er natürlich nicht nur die Leute, die vor ihm stehen, sondern auch die Leute, die 250 Meter hinter ihm stehen, in einem anderen Land. Es waren tatsächlich ein paar Leute da, nicht einige Hundert. Bis zu 50.000 Menschen waren also auch da, aus Ostberlin, _*um ein paar Fragmente von David Bowie zu hören in der Erwartung diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können*_."

Here what is the meaning of "*in der Erwartung diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können*"? I just could not understand it.
And why there is no comma between "_*in der Erwartung*_" and "_*diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können*_."?

Thanks!


----------



## bearded

Hello
I think it means ''since they expected perhaps never to be able to see that man 'live' ''. _Erwartung =_ prevision/expectation.
People from East Berlin could not cross the wall to ever see him 'live'..
I agree that the presence of a comma after Erwartung would have been more correct.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> 'live' (alive)


_Live_, not alive. That is not at all the same thing.

With all the rest you said I agree.


----------



## JClaudeK

"_in der Erwartung*,* diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können_"
"Erwartung" sounds curious to me in this context.
 I would have rather said  _"in der *Annahme* (=on the assumption),  diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können."_


Dupon said:


> And why there is no comma between "_*in der Erwartung*_" and "_*diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können*_."?


There should be one!  (see #2)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "Erwartung" sounds curious to me in this context.


Why? That is exactly the word I would expect (and use) here.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Why?


Because for me, "Erwartung" is (mostly) a positive feeling (which is not the case in the OP).


> Erwartung
> 2) vorausschauende *Vermutung, Annahme,* *Hoffnung*
> 
> _übertriebene Erwartungen hegen_
> _sie hat unsere Erwartungen erfüllt_
> _das bestätigt meine Erwartungen, entspricht ganz meiner Erwartung_
> _er hat sich in seinen Erwartungen getäuscht_
> _in der Erwartung (indem ich hoffe), bald von dir zu hören, gehe ich jetzt_


I assume that's the reason why Dupon didn't understand the sentence.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Because for me, "Erwartung" is (almost exclusively) a positive feeling (which is not the case in the OP).


No. Not at all.
_Er lebt in der Erwartung_

_seines nahen Todes_
_großen Unheils_
_, dass alles noch viel schlimmer würde_
are perfectly natural.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Er lebte in der Erwartung seines nahen Todes_ is perfectly natural.


I agree. But that belongs to  the other definition of "Erwartung" in the Duden


> 1)* Zustand des Wartens*, Spannung
> 
> _er war voll[er] Erwartung_
> _sie verbrachte den Tag in banger Erwartung_
> _sie leben in Erwartung des Todes_


which doesn't apply to "_in der Erwartung, diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können_".
People aren't in a_ "Zustand des Wartens, Spannung (state of suspense)" _here, they assume _(vermuten)_ that this is their unique chance to hear D.B. live.

Beim ersten Überfliegen des Textes hatte ich "nie" übersehen. Ohne "nie" würde "Erwartung" passen:
"_Bis zu 50.000 Menschen waren also auch da, aus Ostberlin,  [...] in der Erwartung (= Hoffnung, Annahme), diesen Mann vielleicht live sehen zu können_".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> which doesn't apply to "_in der Erwartung*,* diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können_".
> People aren't in a_ "Zustand des Wartens, Spannung_


I don't find that distinction terribly important here. In both meanings, the expectations can be positive or negative, in this case _Sie lebten in der Erwartung, dass die Mauer noch lange stehen würde_, which is certainly not a "state of suspence" either, nor is it "positive".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> in this case _Sie *lebten* in der Erwartung, dass die Mauer noch lange stehen würde_,


Das hat absolut nichts mit dem OP-Satz zu tun!
_"in der Erwartung leben, dass ....." _ist mehr oder weniger eine feststehende Redewendung, die bedeutet _"mit dem Gedanken leben, dass ....."_ = auf etwas gefasst sein


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das hat absolut nichts mit dem OP-Satz zu tun!


Doch natürlich. Um exakt diese Erwartung geht es in dem Text.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Um exakt diese Erwartung geht es in dem Text.


Implizit, ja. Aber  mit dem gegebenen Satz hat "in der Erwartung *leben" *nichts zu tun.

Die Leute waren in der *Annahme*  gekommen/ weil sie *vermuteten*, D.B. nie live sehen zu können.
Sie "*lebten *nicht in der Erwartung, D.B. nie sehen zu können".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Die Leute waren in der *Annahme* gekommen, D.B. nie live sehen zu können, aber sie "*lebten *nicht in dieser Erwartung".


Ich sehe immer noch keinen Unterschied zwischen _Annahme_ und _Erwartung_ außer dass _Erwartung_ emphatischer ist und darum passt _Erwartung_ hier auch besser.

Und so sieht es der Autor dieses Beitrages ganz offensichtlich auch.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Die Leute waren in der *Annahme* gekommen/ weil sie *vermuteten*, D.B. nie live sehen zu können.".


Eine Nichtmuttersprachler-Meinung:
Für mich bedeutet (im OP-Satz) ''in der Erwartung'' nur ''im Hinblick darauf'' oder ''denn sie rechneten damit,..''. Ich verstehe JCKs Einwand insofern, als ''erwarten'' (aus 'warten') etwas wie ''erhoffen/auf etwas Positives warten'' bedeuten kann. Das Verb kann aber auch einfach ''etwas voraussehen, mit etwas rechnen'' bedeuten (_s'attendre à_..). In diesem Sinne kann man mMn auch etwas Negatives erwarten, wie z.B., dass man D.Bowie nie live sehen wird..


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Beim ersten Überfliegen des Textes hatte ich "nie" übersehen. *Ohne "nie" würde "Erwartung" passen*:
> "_Bis zu 50.000 Menschen waren also auch da, aus Ostberlin, [...] in der Erwartung (= Hoffnung, Annahme), diesen Mann vielleicht live sehen zu können_".


_Für mich_ (von Anfang an stelle ich keine allgemeine  Regel auf, sondern drücke mein persönliches (Sprach)Gefühl aus)  passen nun mal "sie erwarten" und die Negation "nie" nicht zusammen. Wie kann man etwas erwarten, von dem man glaubt, dass es nie eintreffen wird? (das Gegenteil von "mit etwas rechnen"!!)
Mag sein, dass das rein subjektiv ist .....

Edit: Ich hätte schreiben sollen:
_Für mich_ passen nun mal "sie erwarten" und die Negation "nie" *hier* nicht zusammen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Für mich_ (von Anfang an stelle ich keine allgemeine  Regel auf, sondern drücke mein persönliches (Sprach)Gefühl aus)  passen nun mal "sie erwarten" und die Negation "nie" nicht zusammen. Wie kann man etwas erwarten, von dem man glaubt, dass es nie eintreffen wird? (das Gegenteil von "mit etwas rechnen"!!)
> Mag sein, dass das rein subjektiv ist .....


Dein Argument ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Ich versuche das man zu Interpretieren: Du meinst also ein: _Erwarten_ muss sich immer auf eine Veränderung beziehen und kann nicht in einer _Erwartung des Gleichbleibens_ bestehen? Wenn es nicht das sein sollte verstünde ich dich nicht.


----------



## elroy

Aus einer englischen und arabischen Perspektive würde ich hier bernd recht geben, denn in beiden Sprachen passt das Pendant zu "erwarten" durchaus zu "nie":

_(Englisch)_ I expect that I'll never see him. 
_(Arabisch)_ أتوقع أنني لن أراه أبدًا ​
Verhält sich "erwarten" im Deutschen etwa grundsätzlich anders?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Verhält sich "erwarten" im Deutschen etwa grundsätzlich anders?


Ich wüsste nicht wie und warum. Aber JC sieht das irgendwie anders aber ich verstehe ihn immer noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I expect that I'll never see him.


I *expect* that I'll *never* see him. = I hope *believe* that I'll *never* see him. = I *fear* that I will see him one day. - Right?

Die Leute hier *fürchten*, D.B. nie live sehen zu können.
Deshalb passt mMn. "erwarten + Negation" hier  nicht. (siehe Edit #15)


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> I *expect* that I'll *never* see him. = I *hope* that I'll *never* see him. = I *fear* that I will see him one day. - Right?


 No.  It means that what I believe to be likely is that I will never see him.  If I had to bet on it, I would bet that I won't see him. 





JClaudeK said:


> Die Leute hier *fürchten*, D.B. nie live sehen zu können.


 Ich würde sagen, sie _gehen davon aus_, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I *expect* that I'll *never* see him. = I *hope* that I'll *never* see him.


Das kannst du nicht ableiten, ob diese Erwartung für den Sprecher positiv oder negativ konnotiert ist. Ich glaube wirklich du verrennst dich da in was.

Cross posted


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich würde sagen, sie _gehen davon aus_, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.


Dann sind wir uns einig:
_cf. "in der *Annahme* " #4 -_ wir  haben uns im Kreis gedreht. __

Ich habe #19 korrigiert.



berndf said:


> Ich glaube wirklich du verrennst dich da in was.


Das glaube ich auch .... von dir.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Dann sind wir uns einig:
> _cf. "in der *Annahme* " #4_


 Ich sehe keinen grundlegenden Sinnunterschied zwischen folgenden Formulierungen: 

_Sie gehen davon aus, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.
Sie nehmen an, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.
Sie erwarten, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.
_
In allen drei Fällen geht es darum, dass sie die Möglichkeit, ihn zukünftig live zu sehen, für unwahrscheinlich halten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das glaube ich auch .... von dir.


Ich lese einen normalen Satz von einem deutschen Muttersprachler mit dem ich keine Probleme habe und du bist es doch, der hier sagt "Das darf der nicht sagen".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Sie erwarten, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.


(für mich)* ≠ *_ *in der Erwartung* diesen Mann vielleicht nie ...._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> du bist es doch, der hier sagt "Das darf der nicht sagen".


Wo denn?


JClaudeK said:


> "Erwartung" sounds curious to me in this context.
> I would have rather said _"in der *Annahme* (=on the assumption), diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können."_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> (für mich)* ≠ *_ *in der Erwartung* diesen Mann vielleicht nie ...._


Jetzt spaltest du aber keine Haare mehr sondern schon Fäden, die man nur noch unter dem Mikroskop sehen kann. Wenn man _etwas erwartet_, dann ist man auch _in der Erwartung, dass..._ und umgekehrt.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sie erwarten, dass sie ihn nie live sehen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> (für mich)* ≠ *_ *in der Erwartung* diesen Mann vielleicht nie ...._
Click to expand...

 Für mich:

_*um ein paar Fragmente von David Bowie zu hören in der Erwartung diesen Mann vielleicht nie live sehen zu können
*_
=

_*um ein paar Fragmente von David Bowie zu hören, weil sie erwarteten, dass sie diesen Mann vielleicht nie live werden sehen können*_​
Wenn Du dieser Gleichstellung nicht zustimmst, könntest Du bitte die Sätze jeweils umschreiben, um Deine Auffassung der jeweiligen Bedeutung ausdrücken?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> (für mich)* ≠ *_ *in der Erwartung* diesen Mann vielleicht nie ...._


OK, das nehme ich zurück. 


*Aber*, es geht (mir) doch um Folgendes:
*"Erwartung/ erwarten" passt hier mMn nicht.* 
"Erwartung + vielleicht" ?

*Angebracht wäre*
um ein paar Fragmente von David Bowie zu hören* in der Annahme, *diesen Mann *(vielleicht)* nie live sehen zu können
=
um ein paar Fragmente von David Bowie zu hören, *weil sie vermuteten/ annahmen*, dass sie diesen Mann *(**vielleicht)* nie live werden sehen können


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> *"Erwartung/ erwarten" passt hier mMn nicht.*


 Aber warum bloß?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> "Erwartung + vielleicht" ?


Darum!


----------



## elroy

„Vielleicht“ steht doch nur deswegen da, weil man die Zukunft nicht vorhersehen kann. Was das mit der Annehmbarkeit von „erwarten“ in diesem Zusammenhang zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft.

Meistens kann ich Deine Argumente sehr gut nachvollziehen, aber diesmal stehe ich richtig auf der Leitung.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber warum bloß?


_Erwartung_ und _vielleicht_ passen tatsächlich nur mäßig zusammen, da muss ich ihm wohl recht geben:


berndf said:


> Ich sehe immer noch keinen Unterschied zwischen _Annahme_ und _Erwartung_ *außer dass Erwartung emphatischer ist *und darum passt _Erwartung_ hier auch besser.


---------------



elroy said:


> „Vielleicht“ steht doch nur deswegen da, weil man die Zukunft nicht vorhersehen kann.


Ja, so wär's erklärbar, aber ich hätte dann doch nach etwas stärkerem als _vielleicht_ gesucht: _wahrscheinlich_ oder _wohl_.


----------



## elroy

in the expectation that they may not be able to see this man live
متوقعين أنهم قد لا يتمكنون من رؤية هذا الرجل في عرض حي

Again, it works in both English and Arabic.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> in the expectation that they may not be able to see this man live


_In the expectation that they may perhaps not be able to see this man live._

Wouldn't that sound a bit to soft to you as well in conjunction with _expectation_? It is not a huge dissonance and not a reason to reject the sentence but it is a dissonance.


----------



## elroy

"May" corresponds to "vielleicht."

Without "vielleicht," the English sentence would have "will" instead of "may."


----------



## berndf

Not exactly, _vielleicht _is still a bit softer. But as I said, it is not big deal. It is still clear what the sentence means: They expect the likelihood of ever being able to see him live to be very low and therefore it is important to them to hear as much of the concert as possible.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Not exactly, _vielleicht _is still a bit softer.


 Now who’s splitting hairs? 

I agree with your analysis.  Whatever the effect of “vielleicht,” I don’t think it makes “Erwartung” an infelicitous choice.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Now who’s splitting hairs?


Touché.


elroy said:


> I agree with your analysis. Whatever the effect of “vielleicht,” I don’t think it makes “Erwartung” an infelicitous choice


Agreed.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich würde das gar nicht als Haarspalterei ansehen. Eher als interessante semantische Frage. Wie hoch ist jeweils die Wahrscheinlichkeit anzusetzen? Man sollte mMn versuchen, solche Nuancen bei der Übersetzung zu berücksichtigen. Gilt wirklich immer ›vielleicht‹ = (Konstruktion mit) "may" = ‹ peut-être ›? Vgl. hier: moi, je n’aurais peut-être pas donné le billet

Ist also die Konstruktion mit "may" überhaupt die richtige Übersetzung? Müsste man nicht eher "might" nehmen? Sei dem wie es sei – ich halte den Satz zwar für akzeptabel, aber die Kombination von ›Erwartung‹ und ›vielleicht‹ ist stilistisch wirklich unglücklich; das sehe ich ähnlich wie JClaudeK. Mit ›wohl‹ oder ›wahrscheinlich‹ statt ›vielleicht‹ wäre der Satz besser. Ist aber wohl wirklich eine Frage des persönlichen Sprachgefühls. Wenn jemand es anders sieht als ich, kein Problem.


----------

